# spawn log grizled red ct x orange hm pk



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok ive been condition my red grizziled ct over a month and my orange hmpk femal shes also been conditioning over a month introduced to spawn tank at 9am hes loose shes in popbottle he already started building a fairly nice bubblenest .

So method used was shallow pan also used Betta Breeding Elitebettaway by *Franz3877* <here is the link http://www.bettas4al....php?f=6&t=9055 and a lot of doubting from me what i hope to achieve from this spawn some red/ orange marbles in f2. Was also gonna use limiting the fry method
Conditioning foods hikari frozen blood worm atsons betta pro plecoaine kens beefheart kens earthworm and kens green crumbles i call it fry crack Fry foods that will be used microworms viniger eels bbs and decaps.
ok here are the pics 










the male










the female she did not want her pic taken its the best i could get


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice and good luck, a beautiful pair


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link!! I think I'll try the "breed in a tub" method next!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I will definitely be keeping my eye on this thread. Both have magnificent color, body shape, and finnagge. The results will be absolutely awesome!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

hopefully it works out the male from those orange hmpk are eggeaters the both of them im gonna try artifical hatching a marbled orange siblings. to my female
so in the event it doesnt work out the runner up is from evilvogs spawn shes orange red hmpkpk giant here her pic she arrived yesrturday and is doing great it will take a month to condition her becauce i think shes only 4months old. heres her pic


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she's pretty, good luck with her as well


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful female betta


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

released them at 9am still nothing nest is bigger shes hideing


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

titolatino1970 said:


> released them at 9am still nothing nest is bigger shes hideing


I leave them together for a couple days. As long as there are places for her to escape, she should not get too tattered. Lights off at night so she can rest.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

How is it going? Any luck yet?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

nice nest that she keeps destroying but he is a gentleman i think he shy lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a pair like that. No gets hurt, but no one spawns either! I hope you have better luck.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

well i put her back i the pop bottle cause shes hideing but hes not building so im gonna piss him off by puting another male in a pop bottle next to her see if he rebuilds lol


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

time to recondition ill try again in a week


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

update put him back in with my grizzled blue salmander fm here are her parents then her your input please


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i try i try again the ct is finally spawning with my marbled orange hmpk female the storm is to much for them to handle lol. shes building the nest to here her pic


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

got about 25 fry 15 on the floor nice small spawn lol


----------

